# Saint Mark's Memorial Day weekend...



## 1eyefishing (May 26, 2021)

Who else is going?
 I'm headed down today with my wife for 5 or 6 days.
 Should be a throwdown at fish camp…


Best trout of the spring so far...



 If my guests keep coming up with the big fish, I'm gonna have to start sticking the boat down a little further away from the sweet spot!


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (May 26, 2021)

I'm working y'all tear em up, and my st Mark's trip next weekend is cancelled


----------



## Rabun (May 26, 2021)

House bound. Hope y’all have great weather, tear’em up and have a festive camp!  You gotta stop handing those boys your fishing pole ?


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 26, 2021)

Just bought my beer for the boat. We’re heading down in the morning!!


----------



## Sixes (May 26, 2021)

Headed down Tuesday until Sunday


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 26, 2021)

Sixes said:


> Headed down Tuesday until Sunday


Dang Sixes, one day we'll hit it right...
 We're heading back home Tuesday and 8 days later on Wednesday I'm headed back to Apalachicola. 



 It's starting off right,  we had 'to go' breakfast on the way down so we skipped lunch. Already whipped up the fillet mignon on the charcoal grill. Side a sweettater... and crown.?
Time ta go check out the docks and the feeder tarpon...


----------



## Rivershot (May 26, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Just bought my beer for the boat. We’re heading down in the morning!!
> View attachment 1082394


Looks more like the beer for the ride down and back. Wife or friend driving of course.


----------



## RedHills (May 26, 2021)

Fishn tomorrow.....then stayn as far away as possible 

Cooked today at Talquin...yep, summers on the way!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 26, 2021)

Good luck, Corbett and TJ and whoever else.


----------



## slow motion (May 27, 2021)

Trying to get down for the weekend. Wife and her sister along this time. After that bonnethead last year Sil said no more sharks. Too much work. Took her about 15 minutes to get it in. So if I hook into something big I can't hand it off to her anymore.


----------



## wcg2 (May 27, 2021)

Havent fished in St Marks in over 25 years. My Dad used to leave a Airstream camper at Shell Point closest to the beach and leave our boat in the canal behind the camper. There used to be a full marina and hotel. Would love to go back again. Is the marina still there and what type of accommodations are available. I know things change and I may just have to ride down and take a look . Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 27, 2021)

Half star accommodations, motel rooms, cabins, and park models cheap.
 It's not a great Marina but has hooks and bait and ice, etc.
My camper under the trees and boat on the dock…


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 27, 2021)

Saw and waved at @RedHills today as he came back to the ramp across the oyster bars.  My wife and I in the black bay boat.  Couldn't chase you down because of the route you took and by the time I realized where you were going it was too late for me to catch up...

 My wife and I caught a wide variety of trash fish and shorts, including keeper black drum, black sea bass, and snapper but didn't keep any fish.


----------



## RedHills (May 27, 2021)

@1eyefishing East River side? yea, couple boats today in there! Had the wife with me....both of us lost slots (reds) at the side of the boat. She always gets a pass, i was just stupid  I did catch a mighty fine pinfish on a topwater mirror lure though. You guys be safe and have fun!

Edit...Lol, OK. Know who to look for now. Wife says you were the guys she though I was gonna run through as I was trying to get around the end of the bar to head south. Yall where idling across....little dicey right there


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 27, 2021)

RedHills said:


> @1eyefishing East River side? yea, couple boats today in there! Had the wife with me....both of us lost slots (reds) at the side of the boat. She always gets a pass, i was just stupid  I did catch a mighty fine pinfish on a topwater mirror lure though. You guys be safe and have fun!
> 
> Edit...Lol, OK. Know who to look for now. Wife says you were the guys she though I was gonna run through as I was trying to get around the end of the bar to head south. Yall where idling across....little dicey right there


We had just p-poled up and wwre moving out of an unproductive stop
when we saw you coming for the gap...
 I love the way you can stand and drive in that boat for visibility. What size motor on that 1756? I have a brand new 40 yam that is on a hull that I am unsatisfied with...


----------



## RedHills (May 28, 2021)

I have a 40hp on it also. No complaints on where we fish...90% of the time  youll find me on bars and in the grass. Anytime we're live bait fishn I load a 90qt cooler/aeriator i rigged up. Biggest thing i miss with boats like yours! I need to go ahead and plumb a round tank, but shiners can be awful hit or miss out on the grass flats here.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 28, 2021)

We’re having fun...


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 28, 2021)




----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 28, 2021)

wcg2 said:


> Havent fished in St Marks in over 25 years. My Dad used to leave a Airstream camper at Shell Point closest to the beach and leave our boat in the canal behind the camper. There used to be a full marina and hotel. Would love to go back again. Is the marina still there and what type of accommodations are available. I know things change and I may just have to ride down and take a look . Any info would be appreciated.


It is still there....and actually on the market right now, it is for sale.


----------



## slow motion (May 28, 2021)

Made it down. Loading gear in the boat for the morning. Gonna try to launch at the lighthouse.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 29, 2021)

Waiting on this to pass..


----------



## slow motion (May 29, 2021)

Late start. Little rain this morning. The ladies decided to sleep in. Probably know something that I don't. Then again most everybody knows something that I don't at least I got breakfast at Rocky's even if I don't catch a fish


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 29, 2021)

The sale is a fait-accompli...
Closing the deal on Tuesday..


----------



## slow motion (May 29, 2021)

First fish


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 29, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> The sale is a fait-accompli...
> Closing the deal on Tuesday..


You purchased it? I am looking for some property down there and the real estate agents keep e-mailing me that property......


----------



## slow motion (May 29, 2021)

Wind is getting up. If the boat is rocking don't bother knocking. But a rainbow


----------



## slow motion (May 29, 2021)

Sorry. Don't think it actually turned out in the picture


----------



## RedHills (May 29, 2021)

slow motion said:


> Sorry. Don't think it actually turned out in the picture




See it!


----------



## RedHills (May 29, 2021)

slow motion said:


> Late start. Little rain this morning. The ladies decided to sleep in. Probably know something that I don't. Then again most everybody knows something that I don't at least I got breakfast at Rocky's even if I don't catch a fishView attachment 1082717



That breakfast from Rocky's dont mix with being on a boat......and in close proximity to others


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 29, 2021)

redneck_billcollector said:


> You purchased it? I am looking for some property down there and the real estate agents keep e-mailing me that property......



Not me.
I almost wish...


----------



## slow motion (May 29, 2021)

Be vewy vewy quiet. I'm hunting wabbits.


----------



## slow motion (May 29, 2021)

RedHills said:


> That breakfast from Rocky's dont mix with being on a boat......and in close proximity to others


It's important to occasionally lubricate your heart valves as well as stress test your stomach lining.


----------



## slow motion (May 29, 2021)

One fish two fish need a ref and a blue


----------



## slow motion (May 29, 2021)

I know I'm not the only one out in this wind and am surely the worst fisherman in the area so let's see some fish. Mr. Slayer and Mr 1eyefishing how you fellas doing. Having any luck?


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 29, 2021)

I’m out in the West flats getting blown over to the East. We’ve got 2 Trout in the box. Going to run in and go after some Reds in a few. Tide just turned


----------



## slow motion (May 29, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> I’m out in the West flats getting blown over to the East. We’ve got 2 Trout in the box. Going to run in and go after some Reds in a few. Tide just turned


Good luck. I'm on the west too. Using the anchor as a drift sock.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 29, 2021)

The wife and I just got back from a big round trip to Rocky's (breakfast) and then to Walmart. Had to get me a new cooler to use as a fish box.
 This is her vacation so we are vacationing...


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 29, 2021)

We’re over in Big Pass trying to hide from the wind.


----------



## slow motion (May 29, 2021)

Think I'm going to leave it with you gentlemen for today. Didn't mind so much getting beat up while the bite was steady but hadn't had a bite in a while.


----------



## Evergreen (May 29, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> We’re having fun...
> View attachment 1082702



Hope yall wear them out, but ya holding that smoke like its ya first time...


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 29, 2021)

Evergreen said:


> Hope yall wear them out, but ya holding that smoke like its ya first time...



Don't worry, my wife is pickin up after'em cause their mess makin it look like the 'village people' took over our yard. Kid's toys scattered everwar...


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 29, 2021)

Ima put all the cigarette butts in the back a Slayer's truck...


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 29, 2021)

We got Ribeyes...


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 29, 2021)

6.
My wife and I were expecting Slayer and his pretty wife and our buddy Michael and his wife...
Wound up with 2 truck loads of dudes.
6.


----------



## slow motion (May 29, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> 6.
> My wife and I were expecting Slayer and his pretty wife and our buddy Michael and his wife...
> Wound up with 2 truck loads of dudes.
> 6.


Is that what people refer to as a Sausage Fest??
You boys are going about it wrong.
I ate dinner at Angelo's with 2 lovely ladies.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 30, 2021)

slow motion said:


> Is that what people refer to as a Sausage Fest??
> You boys are going about it wrong.
> I ate dinner at Angelo's with 2 lovely ladies.


We call it “peace and quit”...


----------



## slow motion (May 30, 2021)

Wave forecast is calling for a small craft advisory until mid morning. Trying to decide if I'm going out today.


----------



## Hickory Nut (May 30, 2021)

Angelo's...yum


----------



## slow motion (May 30, 2021)

Windy.com says the wind drops between 9 and 10 to 5 knots. Probably head for the lighthouse after breakfast.


----------



## slow motion (May 30, 2021)

Headed out of the lighthouse channel.


----------



## Evergreen (May 30, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> 6.
> My wife and I were expecting Slayer and his pretty wife and our buddy Michael and his wife...
> Wound up with 2 truck loads of dudes.
> 6.



So are you saying Michael's wife isn't pretty???


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Browning Slayer (May 30, 2021)

Good day for my crew of 12 year olds..


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 30, 2021)

We’re at Long Bar and about to head in..


----------



## slow motion (May 30, 2021)

About to start filleting


----------



## slow motion (May 30, 2021)

Dinner.


----------



## RedHills (May 30, 2021)

slow motion said:


> Dinner.
> 
> View attachment 1083013


No cheese grits !?


----------



## slow motion (May 30, 2021)

Sorry man. I do like cheese grits but I only have grits for dinner at a restaurant. Otherwise it's breakfast grits.


----------



## slow motion (May 31, 2021)

Headed home in a few. Good luck today for you who are still fishing. Thanks to those who have and are currently serving our country. And a prayer for the family and friends of those who didn't make it home.


----------



## Rabun (May 31, 2021)

Safe travels and all continue to stay safe. Thanks for taking us along on your exploits!!


----------



## slow motion (May 31, 2021)

Enjoyed it friends. Slayer didn't get a chance to see you this trip, next time friend. Redhills, think you left as I came in to town so later man. Mr 1eyefishing good to see you again and nice to meet your wife  Hopefully she will continue to have vision issues when she looks your way as I hope my wife does when she looks at me. To anyone I missed or anyone who gained any enjoyment from the exploits, " Yes we do have as much fun as you think." If you get a chance to hang out with these fellas, ( myself excluded),  DO IT. Mr Kansas, I will get that sip of fine whiskey one day.  For now I'll have to suffer through with what I assume is quality.  I have to get back to the real world so Slow Motion out.


----------

